# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  stanozolol tabs Genesis

## Maximus G

winny by genesis

----------


## Big Vick

Is that real???

----------


## ajfina

that lab is suppost to be good , never try them but some day i will

----------


## MichaelCC

never seen that before. Is it from US or europe market ?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I seen it around on the web.

----------


## intensity911

> winny by genesis


i have that product on my anabolic 2005 book your fine

----------


## Seajackal

> never seen that before. Is it from US or europe market ?


That's from Singapore, Big Mike! Good stuff though I've never tried
but BBers in Thailand use that lab products according to my source.

----------


## MichaelCC

Thanx for info SJ. That's why I love this forum - I always find something interesting I didn't know before, so it always keeps me informated.

----------


## Big Vick

> I seen it around on the web.


What you've seen "around" is 100% legit?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Only way to prove that is a test.

----------


## Seajackal

> What you've seen "around" is 100% legit?


Haven't heard of fakes on that brand yet.

----------

